# Azog's Primo run.



## Azog (Jun 26, 2013)

Time for me to get on again! After a rather awesome/shitty/shredded/acne filled tren cycle, I decided I would never run the drug again. Too much aggression, too little scale weight and too much fucking acne for me!

Cycle actually started 3 weeks ago.
Last three weeks:
160mg Test E/week
220mg Mast E/week
100mg Tbol/day

I wanted to see what the tbol did alone, and also wanted to dial in my e2 since my last cycle it was all over the place. Good news is my e2 is 34 and that is with no aromasin (I am very prone to aromitisation and typically need Asin even at such a low test dose). Test was >1500. The mast e is being used simply to help control my e2 (in theory, and it seems to be working). A note on tbol: I fucking like it. Alot. Lean mass and strength are up. Back pumps are a bitch on leg day.

Now to add the good shit! I got my primo in the mail today and will hopefully start injecting tomorrow.
Starting tomorrow my cycle will be:
160mg Test E/week
220mg Mast E/week
750mg Primo E/week
100mg Tbol/day 

I will run the Tbol for another 3-4 weeks (until it runs out). Should be getting more bloods by then to see if the primo is fucking anything up (don't see why it would, but I get bloods 1x a month on cycle anyway). I plan to ride the primo for AT LEAST 25 weeks. Prolly a bit stupid/long at my age...but whatever. I recovered miraculously well from my 12 week tren run, so I am hoping I can do the same again.

I also received a goodly amount of Anavar, so I will likely throw that in at some later point.

I won't update this log with workouts or daily nutrition simply due to the fact that I am really dialed in on these and never miss a day or even remotely fuck up a meal. I WILL update with pics fairly often...at least I plan to. Not sure if I wanna horrify you guys with pics of my bacne... My main goal is to keep track of my progress and feelings about the primo since it is not a very popular drug. Thought some guys might like another log/opinion on it.

Beginning stats:
6'2" (damn near "3)
208lbs this morning
Bodyfat is damn near 10% maybe a touch higher or lower. Getting leaner at the moment. I wanna shed some bf then try to VERY slowly add mass with the primo. I want to stay really damn lean.
Pics are coming!

/end of novel


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome! Cant wait to see results!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2013)

Inb4 complaints of gyno


----------



## Azog (Jun 26, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Awesome! Cant wait to see results!



You are lucky, as you get the full show when I make love to myself through the mirror at the gym!

Forgot to mention, I pin 4ius of Rips first thing every AM.


----------



## Azog (Jun 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Inb4 complaints of gyno



Fuck that. I got that shit cut out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 26, 2013)

Great looking run! In for primo updates!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2013)

Azog said:


> You are lucky, as you get the full show when I make love to myself through the mirror at the gym!
> 
> Forgot to mention, I pin 4ius of Rips first thing every AM.



Lol, this is true and i have gotten quite used to it, in a couple weeks i will be doing the same


----------



## Jada (Jun 26, 2013)

Followin ur run azog


----------



## DF (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm watching....


----------



## Spongy (Jun 27, 2013)

let me know if you need diet tweaks brother!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2013)

I think your using way to much test..160mg your a wild man


----------



## Azog (Jun 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I think your using way to much test..160mg your a wild man



Wild as fuck for my pansy ass. You just wait bundy, you will be drooling all over my pics shortly enough!


----------



## Azog (Jul 3, 2013)

While attempting to frontload this Primo...I have discovered one thing so far:
Primo E 250mg/ml kinda fucking hurts. Especially my VG's for some reason. I dumped 2ml into my right VG last Thursday and the fucker still hurts. Nice a swollen too. No lumps, redness or burning. Just a nice amount of swelling that's doing a damn good job imitating love handle fat.

That's my only update so far. Will update more once this pirmo starts kicking in.


----------



## Jada (Jul 3, 2013)

2cc :-0 oh my


----------



## Azog (Jul 3, 2013)

Jada said:


> 2cc :-0 oh my



Yah the other 2cc went into my left quad along with .4cc test e and .6cc mast e. That had some pip, but not like the VG and no swelling.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, love handle fat! Come on, i didn't think it looked like fat. You are worse than a female 



Azog said:


> While attempting to frontload this Primo...I have discovered one thing so far:
> Primo E 250mg/ml kinda fucking hurts. Especially my VG's for some reason. I dumped 2ml into my right VG last Thursday and the fucker still hurts. Nice a swollen too. No lumps, redness or burning. Just a nice amount of swelling that's doing a damn good job imitating love handle fat.
> 
> That's my only update so far. Will update more once this pirmo starts kicking in.


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2013)

Pinning Primo 250 solo hurts like a mofo.  I'd recommend pinning it with the mast ect....  That will cut the pip down.



Azog said:


> While attempting to frontload this Primo...I have discovered one thing so far:
> Primo E 250mg/ml kinda fucking hurts. Especially my VG's for some reason. I dumped 2ml into my right VG last Thursday and the fucker still hurts. Nice a swollen too. No lumps, redness or burning. Just a nice amount of swelling that's doing a damn good job imitating love handle fat.
> 
> That's my only update so far. Will update more once this pirmo starts kicking in.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 3, 2013)

Following your run Azog, looks juicy as fuck. ive always wanted to try primo and your running rips too

How long are you running the rips for?


----------



## Azog (Jul 4, 2013)

I will run the rips as long as I can responsibily afford to. So far, I have been on them since 11/2012.

DF, I hope you're right. My first normal size pin will be tomorrow. 1.5ml primo, .4 test e, and .6 mast e. Was thinking of splitting it into 2 pins with some of the other gear with each. Not sure.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2013)

pain haha man up Azog


----------



## Azog (Jul 4, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> pain haha man up Azog



Goddamnit BB! Throw a few ml's of primo into your ventroglute and tell me that shit doesnt suck haha. It is weird, I never had a problem putting 2.5-3ml into it on my tren cycle, but this primo is killing it. My quads are taking it decently, but my fucking VGs are swelling up like a mofo. I look fat for fucks sake.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2013)

Azog said:


> Goddamnit BB! Throw a few ml's of primo into your ventroglute and tell me that shit doesnt suck haha. It is weird, I never had a problem putting 2.5-3ml into it on my tren cycle, but this primo is killing it. My quads are taking it decently, but my fucking VGs are swelling up like a mofo. I look fat for fucks sake.



I can attest to this, he looks fat


----------



## Azog (Jul 4, 2013)

Fuck you all! Hahahahaha


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2013)

Azog said:


> Goddamnit BB! Throw a few ml's of primo into your ventroglute and tell me that shit doesnt suck haha. It is weird, I never had a problem putting 2.5-3ml into it on my tren cycle, but this primo is killing it. My quads are taking it decently, but my fucking VGs are swelling up like a mofo. I look fat for fucks sake.



The pip is why you usually only find Primo 100-150mg/ml.  The higher concentration = more Pip.  I ended up cutting the 250mg with 125mg. If you can inject that 250 solo thru the whole cycle you da man.


----------



## RISE (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm still waiting for pics/n00dz...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a fun cycle. I agree with you about tren. I got no sleep, constant sweating, bad acne, and worst of all it did a number on my hairline. I would have to be very desperate to run it again. Good luck with this cycle.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 9, 2013)

....second on those noods.


----------



## Jada (Jul 10, 2013)

Pics azog!


----------



## Azog (Jul 17, 2013)

Apologies for lack up updates. I have been kept quite busy!

Got bloods yesterday. Results are spot on. Only high values are liver related. Prolly shouldn't have ran 100mg of TBol for over 6 weeks. I am done now and the values are almost back to normal. TBol is pretty fucking sweet, I have to say. I was pretty vascular and got insane pump. Put on some solid lbs with it too. It did kind of fuck up my BP, which I thought was strange since even tren didn't as badly. I was 140/80 late last week when I donated blood...YIKES. I am usually 110/60...getting closer to normal again the last few days after giving up that extra blood.

Not too much to report on the primo, yet. I am doing a baby cut to shed some bodyfat I gained when going from 185-210 (during PCT, yah I am awesome). I think I am sub 10% at the moment, but I had guesstimating my own BF. When it's low I underestimate that shit and when its around 10% or up I overestimate it lol. I am starting to notice a bit of the same effect I had on tren from what I can only assume is the primo. My skin is thinning out and I am getting dry and hard as fuck. Most notable in my delts. Could just be that I am losing BF.

I promise noods! Well...at least some pink zebra print undie shots. Maybe later today when I have a nice shoulder pump. Advance warning: I still have some nasty tren acne. It is nearly gone though (thank the AAS Gods).


----------



## Azog (Jul 17, 2013)

Forgot to add, current morning weight is 205.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2013)

shoulders tonight? Hammies baby!  See you at the gym!


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2013)

Bah! 140/80!  When it gets to 160/110 Sell!


----------



## Azog (Jul 17, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Bah! 140/80!  When it gets to 160/110 Sell!



Lol! I am 25 with pretty low numbers normally...that 140/80 shit threw me for a fuckin loop hahaha!


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2013)

Azog said:


> Lol! I am 25 with pretty low numbers normally...that 140/80 shit threw me for a fuckin loop hahaha!



Show off!!!!


----------



## Azog (Jul 18, 2013)

Alas, no pics today. My dickhead gym partner flaked and couldn't snap the pics. I refuse to take selfies and my GF refuses to take pics of me in my underwear to put on the internet...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 19, 2013)

Azog said:


> Alas, no pics today. My dickhead gym partner flaked and couldn't snap the pics. I refuse to take selfies and my GF refuses to take pics of me in my underwear to put on the internet...



you could have asked me, we are buddies


----------



## Azog (Jul 20, 2013)

Jenner said:


> you could have asked me, we are buddies



We will have a dual photoshoot. My nephew is gonna be the camera man since he is too skinny to be in the pics. Yes...he is skinnier than me (before anyone says something)!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 20, 2013)

Azog said:


> We will have a dual photoshoot. My nephew is gonna be the camera man since he is too skinny to be in the pics. Yes...he is skinnier than me (before anyone says something)!



hmmmmmmmmmmmm, this could be fun!


----------



## Azog (Jul 20, 2013)

That last post made me sound way gayer than I would like.....................


----------



## Azog (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been failing hard at updates and pics. Pics will be forthcoming. 

What I have noticed from the primo so far:
-slight increase in vascularity
-mass is holding steady if not increasing as I cut cals to shred up a bit
-hardness/dryness is becoming evident. Similar to the look tren gave me, but it is happening slower. Tren hit hard by week 2, and my delts looked like they were carved from granite. That look is coming back, but like I said a little slower and less dramatic.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2013)

Azog said:


> I have been failing hard at updates and pics. Pics will be forthcoming.
> 
> What I have noticed from the primo so far:
> -slight increase in vascularity
> ...



Biggest issues with primo....slow and weak...but works


----------



## Jada (Jul 29, 2013)

Pics:0 azog


----------



## Azog (Aug 2, 2013)

Truthfully, I am stalling cause my tren induced acne is still nasty.  It's on its last leg though, so when it's gone I'll take more pics than you ever wanted to see.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2013)

Azog said:


> Truthfully, I am stalling cause my tren induced acne is still nasty.  It's on its last leg though, so when it's gone I'll take more pics than you ever wanted to see.



that, and he was looking a little pale last night at the gym...so he will probably need to get a tan


----------



## Azog (Aug 2, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Azog (Aug 7, 2013)

Primo at 250mg/ml hurts. Alot. At least when I make it. Fuck!
I am thinking about going to a 3x weekly pinning schedule to help cut down on the volume of each injection. I am also gonna have to suck it up and try VG's again. The first few pins into my VG's were awful. Shit hurt and caused major pip. Made my feel achy all over.


----------



## Azog (Aug 15, 2013)

Primo is kickin' for sure. Delts are looking disgusting when I have any sort of pump. Reminds me of tren. The pics below do them no justice.

Just started a whole new diet, training and cycle plan thanks to Helios Nutrition (SystM). SystM really shook up my entire bodybuilding world, but I am 100% confident it is for the better. Diet is kicking ass so far (only 3 days in) and so is the training. He has me training m/w/sat. Big change for me. The biggest change is doing cardio 5x a week and abs...I have not really done cardio in over a year and have not done abs in like 3 years.
Gonna change up my cycle a bit too. I am dropping the mast e, and upping the primo to 1000mg a week. Going to add in some NPP for a short 4 week blast whenever I can order some. Should be an interesting experiment for me and my sensitive nips!

Some pics after a morning cardio session, no pump ... 
These are from last weekend before I started on the new regimen. I am already looking leaner and more vascular. I will be posting more frequent pics.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 15, 2013)

you sexy bastard...stop wearing that damn tank top! 

Now I know why I haven't seen you


----------



## Azog (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenner said:


> you sexy bastard...stop wearing that damn tank top!
> 
> Now I know why I haven't seen you



Hahahaha I will be there today to my cardio :/

Here is the other pic that I deleted due to my face being too visibile.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 15, 2013)

Azog said:


> Hahahaha I will be there today to my cardio :/
> 
> Here is the other pic that I deleted due to my face being too visibile.



Nice, I have seen this in person 

I will not be there tonight, but I will be Monday! Vegas baby!

Oh and does cardio consist of more than a 20 min walk? LOL


----------



## Jada (Aug 15, 2013)

Lookin good azog


----------



## Azog (Aug 16, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Nice, I have seen this in person
> 
> I will not be there tonight, but I will be Monday! Vegas baby!
> 
> Oh and does cardio consist of more than a 20 min walk? LOL



It is a 30min "jog" haha


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 16, 2013)

Azog said:


> It is a 30min "jog" haha



 I gotta see this


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking great Azog!


----------



## Azog (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I am nowhere near where I wanna be tho! I am coming at my goals fucking hard.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Question about the tren and acne. Do you get a little acne while on other compounds but on tren it made the acne even worse? Question is becuz I break out while on.. Iv ran sust and deca that's it both times I broke out horrible but if tren will make it worst then I don't want to even try it


----------



## Azog (Dec 21, 2013)

There's no way to know what will happen until you try it for yourself. Test and tren gave me acne. Primo, mast and npp don't really.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Well I break out even when I ran just sust. Sust and deca it was worse. This would only leave me to believe tren would **** me up.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 22, 2013)

Azog, you cut bastard.....damn man...! Great work brother!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2013)

we need new pics!


----------



## Azog (Dec 22, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Well I break out even when I ran just sust. Sust and deca it was worse. This would only leave me to believe tren would **** me up.



Possibly. But it doesn't always work that way. Try to run low test with high deca or tren...might help a lot!


----------



## Azog (Dec 22, 2013)

Jenner said:


> we need new pics!



You offering to be camerawoman?


----------



## Azog (Dec 22, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Azog, you cut bastard.....damn man...! Great work brother!



I'll start a new log soon. I'll actually update it too since I take pictures weekly for my nutrionist anyway. I'm bigger and leaner now!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 23, 2013)

azog your a good looking motherfukker


----------



## Seeker (Dec 23, 2013)

Stud! Awesome bro. Damn man that locker room looks familiar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2013)

I see you didn't take my diet advice.... lol


----------



## Azog (Dec 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I see you didn't take my diet advice.... lol



No...I take advice from Manny lol. No matter what we do, I just swap bodyfat for lean mass. When the new cycle hits, we are gonna try more extreme measures. Gonna do less frequent meals to try and slow my metabolism down. That damn metabolism of mine is kickin' hard. 4-5ius of GH doesn't hurt haha.

New log is coming with weekly pics! Can't wait to hit this cycle. I absolutely must hit 220lbs and lean as **** in 2014!


----------

